# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أعمام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعماته

## محمد طه شعبان

*أولا: أعمامه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم: 
 1- حمزة:* وهو حمزة بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف القُرشي الهاشمي، كان يقال له: أسد الله، وأسد رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يكنَّىٰ: أبا عمارة، وأبا يعلىٰ أيضًا، بابنيه عمارة ويعلىٰ، أمه: هالة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف، وكان رضي الله عنهأسنَّ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأربع سنين(*[1]*)، وقيل: كان أسنَّ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسنتين(*[2]*).
*2- العباس:* ويكنىٰ: أبا الفضل، وكان أسنَّ من رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بسنتين أو ثلاث، وقيل: هو أصغر أعمام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سنًا، وأُمُّه: نُتيلة بنت خناب بن كلب، وقد تقدم ذكر إسلامه ومواقفه رضي الله عنه، وقد تُوفِّي رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، بالمدينة في رجب أو رمضان سنة اثنتين وثلاثين، وكان طويلاً جميلاً أبيض(*[3]*).
*3- أبو طالب*: واسمه عبد مناف، اشتُهر بكنيته، حيث كان يكنىٰ بابنه طالب، وأُمُّه: فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائذ بن عمران بن مخزوم، وكان أسن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو الذي ربَّاه بعد وفاة جده، وتقدم ذكر مواقفه ووفاته
*4- أبو لهب*: واسمه عبد العُزَّىٰ، واشتهر بكنيته، حيث كناه أبوه بذلك، قيل: لحسن وجهه، قال السهيلي: كُنِّىٰ بأبي لهب مقدمة لما يعد إليه من اللهب، أي: لما يعد إليه من نار جهنم، وأمُّه لُبْنىٰ بنت هاجر بن خزاعة، وقد تقدم ذكر وفاته.
*5- الزبير*: وكان شقيقًا لعبد الله والد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبيه وأمه، فأُمُّه: فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائذ.
*6- عبد الكعبة*: وأُمُّه فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائذ أيضًا، قال ابن سيد الناس: لم يُدرك الإسلام ولم يُعقِّب(*[4]*).
*7- المقوِّم*: كان شقيقا لحمزة رضي الله عنه فأُمُّهما: هالة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف.
*8- ضرار*: وكان شقيقًا للعباس رضي الله عنه، فأمهما: نُتيلة بنت جناب بن كلب.
*قال ابن سيد الناس رحمه الله**:*
مات أيام أوحىٰ إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يسلم، وكان من أبهىٰ فتيان قريش جمالاً، وأكثرهم سخاءً(*[5]*).
*9- قُثم:* وكان شقيقًا للعباس أيضًا، وقيل: أمُّه: صفية بنت جُندب بن جُحير، وقد هلك قُثم صغيرًا.
*10- المغيرة:* ولقبه: حَجَل، وهو شقيق حمزة صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*11- الغيداق:* واسمه مصعب، وقيل: نوفل، وكان أكثر قريش مالاً، وكان جوادًا(*[6]*).
وقد ذكر ابن القيم – عليه رحمة الله- من أعمامه صلى الله عليه وسلم الحارث، وقال: هو أسنَّ أعمام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذا ذكره ابن عبد البر، وقال: أُمُّه صفية بنت جنيدب، وقيل: سمراء بنت جنيدب، وقال بعضهم: الحارث والمقوِّم واحدًا(*[7]*).
ولم يُسلم من أعمامه – عليه الصلاة والسلام- إلا حمزة والعباس علىٰ الصحيح(*[8]*).
ثانيا: عماته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهن:
*1- صفية*: أم الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنهم، شقيقة أسد الله حمزة، أمهما هالة بنت وهب، خالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعاشت رضي الله عنها إلىٰ خلافة أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه (*[9*.
*2- عاتكة*: أمها فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائذ.
*ذكرها ابن عبد البر([10])، وقال:*
اختلف في إسلامها، والأكثر يأبون ذلك.اهـ.
*3- برَّة:* أمها: فاطمة بنت عمرو أيضًا، وهي أم أبي سَلَمة عبد الله بن عبد الأسد المخزومي، الصحابي المشهور رضي الله عنه.
*4- أروىٰ*: ذكرها ابن عبد البر في «الصحابة»، وقال: ذكرها العقيلي في «الصحابة»، وذكر أيضًا عاتكة، وهما مختلف في إسلامهما، فأما محمد بن إسحاق ومن قال بقوله، فذكر أنه لم يُسلم من عمات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلاَّ صفية، وقال ابن سعد: أسلمت، وهاجرت إلىٰ المدينة(*[11]*).
*5- أميمة*: أمها: فاطمة بنت عمرو، وكانت عند جحش بن رئاب، فولدت له عبد الله بن المجدَّع، المقتول يوم أحد شهيدًا(*[12]*).
*6- أم حكيم البيضاء*: شقيقة عبد الله والد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمها: فاطمة بنت عمرو، وهي أم أروىٰ والدة عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه (*[13*).

([1]) قال ابن عبد  البر في «الاستيعاب» (203): وهذا لا يصح عندي؛ لأن الحديث الثابت: أن حمزة وعبد الله بن عبد  الأسد، أرضعتهما ثويبة مع رسول الله إلا أن تكون أرضعتهما في زمانين.اهـ.

([2]) «الاستيعاب» (202، 203)، «الإصابة» 1/401، 402، وقد تقدم ذكر إسلامه، ومواقفه، ووفاته رضي الله عنه.

([3]) «الإصابة» 2/1000، 1001.

([4]) «عيون الأثر» 2/387.

([5]) السابق.

([6]) «زاد المعاد» 1/102، «عيون الأثر» 2/387.

([7]) «زاد المعاد» 1/102، «الاستيعاب» (203).

([8]) «عيون الأثر» 2/304.

([9]) «الاستيعاب» (900)، «الإصابة» 4/2560.

([10]) «الاستيعاب» (905).

([11]) «الاستيعاب» (856)، «الإصابة» 4/2413.

([12]) «عيون الأثر» 2/388.

([13]) السابق.

----------

